# spotted ghost shrimp



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

I just got 2 new little ghost shrimp, one of them has red spots on his tail, is this normal?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yes, 2 red ones?


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yes, one of them has two red dots on hisi tail


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

mine do too.


----------

